# US Airborne videos



## D-n-A (23 Dec 2005)

4/325 Jump Video onto DZ Sicily

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8432578419541470676&q=82nd+airborne

Airborne Infantry jump video
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1595557965483841431&q=infantry

clip of a jump during the US Army Basic Airborne Course
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6934110925635805018&q=Airborne

Another jump vid, a trooper stuffed a camera in his ALICE pack.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1628899939210108925&q=Airborne


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jan 2006)

The 82nd Airborne one is incredible, especially the aftershot of the sky just filled with chutes.


----------



## CAL (6 Feb 2006)

Thanks for the links!


----------

